

Journey to the Center of Google (2005) - nrao123
http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/200502/google-larry-sergey

======
nrao123
Also wanted to let PG know to change the link for this article at
<http://ycombinator.com/lib.html>

The current link is broken and it should be changed to:
[http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/200502/google-
lar...](http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/200502/google-larry-sergey)

